
Ask HN: Do you like your current job? - iamrobschiavone
If not, what is keeping you there?
======
SladeRecruiter
I didn't for a good 6 years. I did the same job at 2 different companies and I
guess I stayed out of a combination of fear and security. It can be hard to
leave if you don't have the courage and if you don't believe in yourself.

